# how to take a hub cap lock off



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

My back driver's side tire has a slight leak my dad thinks, cause almost every morning it is flat, but if you put air in it, it will be good for the rest of the day, and sometimes even 2 days after that!


But we were gonna take the tire off and put soap on it to see if there was any small leaks anywhere, so he went to take the hub cap off, and after 15 min of trying to pry it off with a screwdriver and crowbar, we noticed a green plastic thing in the middle of the hubcap. My dad said it was a hub cap lock, but we couldn't find any tool that would take it off. It seems to be screwed on something, cause if you grab it with pliers, and try to unscrew it, it justs turns and turns.

This is on a 94 Buick century by the way


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

Your local tire shop should have the tool you need to take it off. 



Good Luck 
Bud


----------



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

We don't have a local tire shop around here. Can you be more specific on how to take this thing off?


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

The century uses a plastic lock threaded on to the frt axle shaft or a rear adapter on three lug nuts(always a pain).The key to the lock looks like a small tee handle with the right shape driver usually in by the spare.It sounds like your lock may be stripped(frt wheel)or the adapter is broken(rear wheel).To get it off without a key you may try cutting a slot into it that you could turn wth a screw driver.Try turning the lock while holding outward pressure on the hup cap.If the adapter on a rear wheel is broken and turning with the lock the only thing you can do is cut the plastic and pry the hub cap over it. Good luck.


----------

